# Tac 2006



## Sanz (22. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle TAC 2006 Finisher 

von 

Silvi und Andre


Zumindest wissen wir von Doris und Willy sowie Christine und Robert, daß sie auch die letzte schwere Abfahrt vom Tremalzo ohne Sturz gemeistert haben


----------



## Beppo (22. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich doch gern  an. Respekt  allen Teilnehmer, insbesondere natürlich "unseren Nordlichtern":
Team Bergamont 2, WIDO Team Hamburg, Trenga.de, Nordisch by Nature
Und einen weniger netten  Gruß an alle Biene Maja´s, die unglückseeligerweise Biker zu Sturz bringen können . Gute Besserung 

Sodenn, bis bald im Wald.
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Juli 2006)

Und ich glaube noch Salza-Biker bei den Männern, aber nur zur Hälfte aus dem Norden.


----------



## JanV (24. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch  an alle Finisher, insbesondere natürlich an alle Nordlichter


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2006)

Danke an alle! War großartig  Nur die Schleife im Livingo hätte absolut nicht nötig getan  Ansonsten viele geile Trails, auch wenn kilometerlange Singeltrails auf 120 Km Etappen nicht immer ein Zuckerschlecken sind, aber das hat ja auch niemand behauptet   Es ist schon eigenartig was man in einer Woche so erleben kann. Auch wenn unser Betreuer hier nicht mitliest, muss ich Moritz doch in den höchsten Tönen loben!! Ohne die therapeutische Hilfe von Moritz und Willi wäre wohl am 4 Tag Schluss gewesen.  Dank auch an alle die uns beim Training begleitet haben. Meine Partnerin sollte ich auch nicht vergessen: Klasse durchgebissen   Das hat gepasst, unsere Stärken lagen an den steileren Anstiegen und vor allen Dingen im Downhill. Schon seltsam, dass die Flachstücke nicht so unsre Stärke waren. Aber wir haben noch Potential. Dank auch an das DoWi, ähh WiDo Team. Starke Leistung so ohne Training! Auf ein neues im nächsten Jahr  

Irgendwas fehlt heute....es muß sich doch hier im CD-Regal noch "Highwy to Hell" finden


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2006)

Doris und Willi beim Start in Füssen, erstes Bild http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2839482&postcount=21

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album....


----------



## ouchylove (25. Juli 2006)

Ola,

Transalp ist schon ein Erlebniss für sich ... für uns war es ein tolles Erlebniss als Team. Für das nächste mal sollte ich nur mehr meine Nerven trainieren, die mich bei der letzten Abfahrt komplett verlassen haben und ich viel geschoben habe ... aber spätestens beim nächten Besuch am Gardasee wird diese Rechnung beglichen.

Für mich war die 4. Etappe die schönste und die würde ich sofort gern noch einmal fahren.

Schön, dass alle wieder heile da sind.

Man sieht sich,
verena


----------



## Tracer (31. Juli 2006)

.......es ist schon eine Woche her, das die Transalp zu Ende gegangen ist und ich frage mich immer wieder...bist du wirklich über die Alpen mit dem Fahrrad gefahren?! 
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich auch den anderen Teams gratulieren...Team Trenga.de (Hut ab vor Verena die erst 2 Jahre Richtig MTB fährt und sich das zu getraut hat), Team Nordisch by Nature ( habe mich gefreut das ihr die TAC beendet konntet) und Team Bergamount 2 die eine tolle Leistung gebracht haben!

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht:

Dadurch das ich in diesem Jahr wenig Kilometer auf die Beine hatte, beschloß ich 3 Wochen von der TAC ein Intensives Krash Ausdauer Kurs zu machen.
Mein Gewicht von letztes Jahr von 66Kilo habe ich nicht erreicht...statt dessen pendelte die Waage um die 72,5 Kilo....ich glaube, ich habe ein Paar Vanille Kugeln Eis zuviel gegessen.
Am Start bin ich nicht mit meinem Joghurt Becher, statt dessen hatte ich dieses JAhr wieder eine Cola Dose Sofa mit 2 Kilo mehr Gewicht als letztes Jahr!
Naja...ich dachte.....letztes Jahr bin ich die schwerste TAC aller Zeiten gefahren und ich habe es überstanden....also schlimmer wird es nicht kommen!

Ersten Tag: Meine Beine fühlten sich gut...die Bergen schienen nicht zu gross zu sein, also es kann los gehen! Startschuß ok...jetzt gibts kein zurück mehr, hoffentlich reichen die 3 Wochen Training!
Alle sind gestartet, als ob es sich um ein Tages Marathon geht...ersten Berg...dachte ich ....es läuft gut....besser als ich dachte...aber der letzte Anstieg (Richtung Dirstentrittkreuz) hatte es in sich, nach 60 Kilometer war der Akku leer....mir war schlecht...übel schlecht...ich dachte...was mache ich den blos hier....ich hatte bis dahin kaum was gegessen und getrunken von der Euphorie...naja...es gab nur 2 Entscheidungen ...weiter fahren und mich Übergeben mit der hoffnung das es mir später besser geht oder Pausiern....ich entschloss kurz vor der Schiebepassage anzuhalten. Dort gabs eine Hütte, Doris kaufte mir eine Cola...aber ich kriegte sogar mein lieblings Getränk nicht runter...nach ungefähr 40 Minuten hat sich mein MAgen berühigt. Mir tats leid für Doris, die so motiviert war. Naja, ab dann gings über die Schiebe Passage im Schnecken Tempo....zum Glück kam danach die lange Abfahrt bis Imst...das war meine Rettung!

Für mich waren die ersten 3 Etapen eine reine Quälerai...Ziel war nur das Ziel.
Jeden Tag beim Frühstück schauten mich Chris und Robert an, als ob ich von ein anderen Planet käme....sah ich so Fertig aus?
Jeden Tag freute ich mich abends auf mein Bett und die ersten Tagen beim Aufstehen taten mir alle Muskeln weh...sogar die, die nicht beim Fahrrad fahren beansprucht werden... und ich fragte mich, wie sollst du jetzt radfahren, wenn du kaum hoch kommst?
Naja...irgendwie gings immer.
Am 4 Tag merkte ich, dass ich mehr Druck aufs Pedal hatte...Doris musste nicht ständig auf mich warten.....wärend ich mit über ein Puls von 160 die Berge hoch fahren musste...unterhielt sich Doris mit jedem Fahrer, der an mir vor bei fuhr...als ob es um eine gemütliche Tour ging. 
An diesem Tag war ich aber am Ende trotzdem Kaputt im Ziel angekommen... kurz vor dem Ziel mussten wir wieder ein kleiner Berg hoch fahren....der angeblich, teil des WM Kurs war...im dieser Moment war es mir trotzdem egal...ich war schon fix und fertig...und  am Ende drohte uns ein Team noch zu überholen...das hat mir die Kante gegeben.........
Tag 5: Heute waren die anderen beim Frühstücken nicht so lustig. Es war der erste Tag, wo ich ohne Muskelschmerzen aufgestanden bin. Moritz, unser Masseur, hat ein Wunder vollbracht. Diese Etappe sollte mit 118 km die längste sein. Bei km 100 überholten wir kurz Team Bergamont 2. Die beiden fuhren alleine auf gerader Ebene, und wir fuhren vorbei mit einem schnellem Zug. Am Ende mussten noch 2 kleine Berge überwältigt werden. Ich drehte mich jedes Mal nach Bergamont 2 um, aber sie kamen nicht. Überraschend waren wir vor Ihnen im Ziel. Aber das hat ganz schön viel Kraft gekostet, sodass ich wieder fix und fertig im Ziel war. Ihr seid SCHULD!
Tag 6: Es sollte die Königsetappe sein, was die Höhenmeter anbelangt. Irgendwann hat uns kurz vor Ende des ersten Berges das ICE Team Bergamont 2 überholt. Ich versuchte gar nicht dran zu bleiben. Ich sah nur wie sie Kehre für Kehre mir wegfuhren. Die anderen HH Teams habe ich nicht mehr auf der Strecke gesehen. Und das Rabijoch fand ich nicht so schlimm. Die Schiebepassage bergauf war erholsam für den Popo. Die Abfahrt vom Rabijoch war sehr schwer. Aber für mich war besser zu fahren als zu Fuss zu gehen.
Ich glaube zu Fuss hätte ich mir das Genick gebrochen.
Tag 7: Es war die kürzeste Etappe. Ich habe mich noch nie so gefreut ein kleines Kettenblatt zu haben. Und ich musste feststellen, dass bei der Etappe die 27 Gänge mir zu wenig waren. Bei der steilen Rampe drückte ich immer wieder auf den Schalthebel, mit der Hoffnung einen leichteren Gang zu bekommen. Zum Glück habe ich den Hebel nicht verbogen. 
Tag 8: Der neutralisierte Start haben wir gut gemeistert. Bei km 47 gingen alle Hamburger Teams fast gemeinsam an den Start. Am letzen Berg waren wir vor den anderen und irgendwann kurz vor dem Gipfel erkannte ich Team Bergamont 2, die immer näher kamen. Noch einen Platten gehabt, den wir schnell beheben konnten. Und als ich dachte, gleich kommt die Abfahrt, ging es am Plateau noch mal hoch. Irgendwann erkannte ich eine größere Gefahr, Team Lucky Looser, die kurz in der Gesamtwertung hinter uns lagen. Bergauf konnten sie uns nicht wegfahren, aber bergab waren sie schnell. Bei der Abfahrt versuchte Doris immer wieder dran zu bleiben. Aber irgendwann wurde es zu gefährlich. Und wir entschlossen uns, sie fahren zu lassen. Schon fast unten gewesen, überholten wir sie, ihre Bremsen waren bei einem Gefälle von 22% am Glühen, sodass sie langsamer fahren mussten. Als ich das Ziel sah, konnte ich nicht fassen, dass ich es geschafft habe. Und es war auch eine grosse Freude, zu erfahren, dass alle von uns gut ins Ziel gekommen sind. 

TransAlp sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Für mich war es schwerer als letztes Jahr, und ohne ausreichendes Training mache ich es nicht wieder freiwillig. Wir hatten zum Glück außer dem Platten keine weiteren Defekte. Und ich würde immer mein ColaDoseSofa (Liteville) vor dem Joghurtbecher (Scott Scale) bevorzugen. 

Ok, das war TAC 2006. 

Willy


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Tag beim Frühstück schauten mich Chris und Robert an, als ob ich von ein anderen Planet käme....sah ich so Fertig aus?




Wir haben Dinge gesehen...   Du hast überhaupt was mitbekommen? Das sah nicht immer so aus


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. August 2006)

Die TransAlp Challenge kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es ist ein geniales Gefühl, jeden Morgen am Start zu stehen und nicht wissen, was heute auf einen zu kommen wird. 

Uli hat immer eine Überraschung. Wenn man meint, man ist kurz vor dem Ziel, dann schickt er einen noch kurz über die umliegenden Berge, und man weiss, man war schon so dicht dran. Aber das gehört eben halt dazu, und das ist wahrscheinlich der Reiz der TransAlp Challenge. 

Jeden Morgen werden die Tage gezählt, noch 6, noch 5, noch 4, und man kann es gar nicht fassen, jeden Tag einen Marathon gefahren zu haben. Ist dann endlich der 8. Tag passe, dann ist man der Sieger. 

Willy, die ersten 3 Tage, hatte ich Angst, Du würdest es nicht schaffen. Habe schon überlegt, wie ich meinen weiteren Urlaub gestalten werde.
Aber ab dem 4. Tag wolltest Du mir dann fast davon fahren. Ich bin glücklich, dass wir es gemeinsam geschafft haben. Und auch das alle anderen Hamburger Teams es gut beenden konnten.

Doris


----------



## Catsoft (2. August 2006)

Wir sehen uns alle am 14.07.2007 in Mittenwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (3. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen uns alle am 14.07.2007 in Mittenwald!




Hast Du das mit Chrissie schon besprochen oder weiß sie noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück wieder über die Alpen zu radeln?  

Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2006)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du das mit Chrissie schon besprochen oder weiß sie noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück wieder über die Alpen zu radeln?
> 
> Silvi



Das "normale" Leben kommt uns irgendwie surreal und langweilig vor. Wir könnten gleich nochmal über die Alpen  Ist halt eine Woche voller Action  

Anmeldung ab November möglich (und wohl auch erforderlich)


----------



## Tracer (3. August 2006)

.......obwohl ich nextes Jahr nicht mehr die TAC fahren wollte, muss ich zu geben, daß ich auch gern bald wieder über die Alpen fahren möchte....!

Die wahrscheinlich steht zur Zeit 50% das ich fahre...muß mal schauen ob meine TAC Partnerin auch mit fahren möchte und ob sie mit mir wieder fährt!

Also, dann sehen wir uns bald wieder am start im Mittenwald!!!

Gruss
Willy


----------



## edvars (4. August 2006)

Vielen danke für eure berichte, besondere das bericht von Tracer fand ich gut. Mir wurde interresieren was ihr bezahlt haben für das ganze Tac?.

Morten.


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2006)

Die TAC an sich kostet wohl mit Anmeldung und Hotels so 1 TEuro p.P. Nach oben ist die Skala offen.... Ist am Ende eine sauteure Aktion.


----------



## Holiday (4. August 2006)

Hi !

Glückwunsch an die finsher ! Respekt.
Mich würde mal Interessieren, was der Spaß jeweils gekostet hat, sowie ob ihr Betreuer oder der gleichen mit hattet?
Verpflegungsablauf, etc...

ciao
Holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissie (5. August 2006)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du das mit Chrissie schon besprochen oder weiß sie noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück wieder über die Alpen zu radeln?
> 
> Silvi




  Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, wer von uns beiden damit angefangen hat, aber es ging schon am Sonntag während der Rückfahrt im Bus los mit "beim nächsten Mal ..." 
 Das Bad im Gardasee hat offensichtlich die Erinnerungen an die Strapazen mit weggespült und nur die Erinnerungen an die superschönen Momente übrig gelassen und davon gab es viele. 
Wenn ich z.B an den Start in Füssen denke, krieg ich immer noch Gänsehaut; und erst der Adrenalinlevel auf der Tremalzoabfahrt  .

Also ich hätte schon Lust nochmal zu fahren, obwohl das eigentlich nicht geplant war. 
Man muss sich bis November entscheiden...


Chrissie


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2006)

Das Training für 2007 hat am Sonntag begonnen


----------



## Sofax (9. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Doris und Willi beim Start in Füssen, erstes Bild http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2839482&postcount=21
> 
> Weitere Bilder in meinem Album....



eigentlich ist das ein besseres Bild von uns Crazy Rockets (halb-Hamburger-Team) als vom WiDo-Team (Willy nur von hinten...)

nächstes Jahr???
schaun mer mal!


----------

